# no internal 12v



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi,could anyone help please,
apparantly we traveled home yesterday from a rally with our internal 12v still switched on,now we have no 12v,we have checked the 6 fuses on our fuse board,we have an autocruise stargazer,
they are all sound,would we be right in saying the next thing to check is the fuse in line on our two 110 batteries,usually turn all internal 12v off but forgot ,silly billy,any help would be appreciated,chrissy


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Check the fuses on your batteries but there is normally a relay that isolates your 12v whilst travelling the only 12 you should have is to power your fridge unless im mistaken.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am sure that it is unlikely (but as we have done this) could the master switch by the exit be switched off?
As every 'van is different and lighting/power controls almost personal to a particular model, this could be difficult for me to help you with.
Again, a bit too obvious, have you looked through the handbook.
As the fuses are ok I would also look for a trip, if you have one, to reset the system.
Good luck!
Alan


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*12 Volt traveller*



kandsservices said:


> A relay that isolates your 12v whilst travelling the only 12 you should have is to power your fridge unless im mistaken.


 I didn't know that ??


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

*12v*

Now you have got me worried.
What do you mean you turn your 12v off?
We never turn anything off when we depart.
What am I missing?
Our electrics always seem to work OK :?


----------



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

all done!!!! we have put two batteries in line and it was the inline fuse we were recomended to put in,i went and explained it to jeff main mechanic at springfield motorhomes at bridlington where we live, he said its just your fuse,checked and changed walla lol,   ready for off again


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

So whats caused it to blow? What do you usually 'turn off' prior to moving?


----------



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

when leaving we usually turn the 12v rocker internal switch to off as well as the the other rocker switches,ie pump switch ,we think that we may have had a surge when dave started the van engine,but all is well now


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We turn off our 12v system, although there is a relay which cuts it off when the engine starts (and retracts the step, and supplies 12v to the fridge).

As far as I know, the Caravan Council approval is that the 12v is not live in the back of the vehicle while the engine is running. That has caused us to have a few problems when a daughter travelled in the back and could not use her entertainment system - which requires 12v..  

Dave


----------

